# October Projects? Post your progress reports!



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

So, it's the start of another month! I love the first of the month - it's a fresh start every 30 days or so.  What kind of projects are you working on for October? Organizing, cleaning, homestead projects, etc....post 'em here and keep us updated on your progress throughout the month. It's a fun way to have a little accountability to each other and to give ourselves a pat on the back when we've checked something off the list!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'll start us off - I'm going to be working a lot of hours at least the first half of October, so finding time to work on my list may be a challenge....if I was smart, I'd make it a shorter list. I tend to have more ambition than time, though, so I think the list will STILL be too long, lol! 

Grate and freeze the zucchini that is sitting in a box in my kitchen.
Sort through the potatoes I dug out of the garden and get them ready for storage.
Cover the tomatoes and everything else I don't want to have rained on - okay, I cheated...I already did this one today. 
Till the rest of the garden space (new garden area) and cover garden with straw for the winter.
Plant the seed potatoes in the new tater patch (deep and under lots of mulch).
Plant even more lettuce, carrots, and other cool weather crops - use cold frames.
Finish cleaning off the diningroom table and keep it that way.
Make dd clean her room out and do a room rescue on it several times weekly.
Clean out the summer clothes and put away, bring out the winter clothes.
Finish putting out the fall decorations.
Keep up on the regular daily housework issues.
Keep up on the breeding calendar for the goats, based on the preg test results.
Do some cooking for the freezer.
Can more fruits, vegies, meat for the pantry.
Wash the windows inside and out, sew some new curtains, and change out the window treatments.
Keep track of our spending and cut it where I can.
File the piles of paperwork that are building up again.
Clean the furnace filter.
Finish the shed roof and walls.
Finish the new chicken pen and put the door on the 2nd chicken house, add roosts and nestboxes, etc.
Move half the hens into the new house and pen.
Clean out 2 stalls in the barn to the dirt and rebed them.
Pound more T-posts and string fence wire.
Learn to post pics to my website and get it ready for viewing.
Finish my ECG education for work.

Okay - that's the October list. Who's next!?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll go!
Still in the process of gutting and rearranging 5 rooms in our house to make room for my dad to move in! 15 days to go.. oh carp!
-Shelves in the linen closet. Had been using a hanging shelf thingie and now we have too many towels to fit! I should also be able to put sheets in there! Oh Boy!!!
-Finish the last shelf in the big, big closet.
-Sand drywall and paint dining room and scrape rubber backing off of the hardwood floors.
-move DS's room into our room
-move our room into the tv room
-move the tv room into the dining room
-put in a recliner, a bed, some lamps, a tv, a dresser etc.. into dad's room.
-put in the fencing for the pigs TODAY!!!! Pigs will be here Sunday. Oh carp!
-dig a new bunny pen for the white buck.
-clean out potting shed/brooder house/Silkie house.
-clean out bunny house
-build a new pen in the barn for Silkies and one for the meat chicks (homebred and looking tasty!)
-more fall garden stuff
-build a coldframe against the south side of the house

I am sure there is more. It is a crazy, crazy, crazy time!


----------



## debik70 (Jun 25, 2008)

There is just too much to list!LOL


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

My list is pretty small this month:

Put the garden to bed.
Mow the yard one last time.
Strip the grape vines and make jam.
Harvest plums and make jam.
Build compost bin.
Move iris bed away from dog run--dog at bulbs and got sick.
Organize sun porch and make room for Christmas storage totes. (one day project, there is almost nothing out there.)
Shop for a chest freezer.
Scrap out my trailer and send my parents some money.

That's it. Pretty short list.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Time for an update.



manygoatsnmore said:


> Grate and freeze the zucchini that is sitting in a box in my kitchen.
> Sort through the potatoes I dug out of the garden and get them ready for storage.
> Cover the tomatoes and everything else I don't want to have rained on - Lost most of them to a heavy freeze even though they were covered.
> Till the rest of the garden space (new garden area) and cover garden with straw for the winter. The tilling is done!
> ...


It's been a very busy month so far and I'm working on what I can, when I can. I have a feeling some of these things will be on the November project list...but there are still 11 days left in the month and I think I can get a few more of them knocked out by then. 

How are y'all doing with your projects?


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

manygoatsnmore ~ that's a pretty ambitious list! I think I would be overwhelmed if I tried to take on all that! In fact, chickenista's list even sounds a bit daunting to me! 

I didn't make a list for October, but simply decided to attack certain areas of the house each week. Seems if I get too specific about what needs to be done, I don't get anything done! So my hopes were to hit every room in my house, clearing and decluttering a bit, before the end of November. No real "plan" other than "attack and conquer" all clutter that I can, cleaning a bit as I go. Then I can maybe make a list of "to do's" once a lot of the *carp* is out of the way. 

In the meantime, if my "list gene" needs it's fix (I am a notorious list maker, but somehow never get around to accomplishing what's ON the list!) I make a list of the things I HAVE done in each room. Makes me feel like I am actually doing something!!

Good luck to you all on your October lists, and hopefully not too much will follow you into November!


----------

